# Bubble Study - Physician is performing a bubble



## coon (Dec 5, 2008)

Physician is performing a bubble study during an echo.  The office manager is asking why they can't code for the IV, separate from the echo.  The 90774 with the 93307,93320,93325.  Any thoughts on this?


----------



## jerseygirl66 (Dec 8, 2008)

Most Medicare LCDs and private carrier policy state that the access is included.  Check your carriers LCD.


----------

